# Bun Bun is gone



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I found out today that two stray pit-bulls got into our back yard today. My mom saw them and tried to chase her out but one of them charged her while the other jumped the fence into the rabbit outdoor pen. She did everything she could to stop them but they got a hold of Bun Bun and broke her back. My little sister who owns the rabbit doesn't even know yet- she is going to be devastated. I got this news on my spring break and I am very upset, not even sure if I can enjoy the rest of my vacation. At least know she will get to be with her best friend, Skippy, who we lost left year.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

How awful. Poor little Bun Bun. Something similar happened to my childhood cat. Terrible.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for your words. They mean a lot.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Rach, that's so upsetting. My heart is with you and your sister. What a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The best picture I have of her on my computer. She was young here, this was taken in 2007. She was a bunny with an attitude (even the cats didn't DARE mess with her!), but you couldn't help but love her. She had a big two story hutch and a large outdoor run, and she lived a very active, enjoyable life. I am just very sad that we lost her in this way, life stinks some times. :dis 

Pippy and Bubba, her two sons, have been looking for her. She was the alpha bunny, and they seem lost without her. My mom says it's really sad to see it. You never know how much you love the little things until their all of a sudden gone right? She'll be greatly missed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh how tragic! I am so sorry this happened. Please accept my sympathies. She was very pretty. RIP Bun Bun.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry to hear that happened to your sweet bunny. I hope it was reported. Once a dog taste blood they will go after anything. RIP Bun Bun. You gave him a good life.

Once again, irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as I know the authorities were alerted and they are looking for the dogs. I was afraid that it had been my neighbor's boxer/pit mix Buddy who was the culprit, because he's always seemed like such a nice dog but it was not him. No one in my immediate neighborhood has ever seen the dogs before.

Thank you all for caring, it really means a lot.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BunBun looked beautiful and I feel so badly for your family, and especially your little sister. What an awful way to lose a pet. We want to enlarge and enclose our patio arbor and connect it to the house so the cats can access it at will, but now I think I will tell my husband to put some thought into a strong barrier lower down on the walls to protect the cats from stray dogs, which do get loose often and come to bark at either the horse or the cats in our house.
Your loss of BunBun will help us to make a good enclosure for our cats.
Hop happily, Bun.
h


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Lizzy found out and she is very upset. She can't believe it happened this way- it was so sudden for her, and my dad had buried the body before she came home to spare her from seeing Bun Bun in her condition.  I showed her some of the rainbow bridge posts that Jeanie made, and she was comforted. She also was able to cheer up a bit at the notion of Bun Bun going out with a fight. She's always been a naughty bunny, and a biter to everyone but Lizzy. She was sassy, and chased anything and everything out of that pen. She had the full respect of all the cats, they wouldn't dare ever mess with her. But despite her attitude, like I said before, she was still so lovable! 

Heidi, I am glad you have gotten some inspiration, and I hope it makes things even safer for your pets. It's just such an awful way to lose a pet, better to prevent it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

RachandNito said:


> Heidi, I am glad you have gotten some inspiration, and I hope it makes things even safer for your pets. It's just such an awful way to lose a pet, better to prevent it.


I know it. My heart feels like it is hurting for you, your sister and Bun: Ruler of the Pets. I will certainly keep your BunBun in mind as we build. Your family's BunBun will be helping us, too.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

So sorry about what happened to Bun Bun. I hope she did some damage to the dog.
I feel bad for your family and especially your sister.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bun-Bun sounds like she was a spunky little baby. I am so sorry that she is gone, especially in such a scary way. Thank goodness that your Mom wasn't hurt also.

Hugs to all of you, especially Lizzie.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

There is an update on the story, as least as far as the two dogs go...

The dogs' owner was found by the police. They have received several tickets, including one for each dog that was off leash (our city has strict dog leash laws), and some others that I am not sure of. We chose not to press charges, because my family doesn't want to go through all of the drama and sadness. 

They live in some shifty apartment about a half mile from our house. They got the dogs for their kids, but their kids don't ever play with the dogs. And so they got into the habit of letting them run free in the green belt behind their apartment to burn off their destructive energy. 

They sent a note to my sister apologizing, and offering to do anything that they can to make up for it. It was short, and didn't seem very sincere. Lizzy asked them to come to Bun Bun's memorial service and they declined. :dis 

Still no word on whether they will be keeping the dogs or not. They told the police that they can't really handle the bigger, more aggressive dogs. He may very well be sent to the humane society. One of the dogs is more submissive, but driven on by the leader dog, who is aggressive towards humans, and who is the one that killed Bun Bun. There were scratches all over his face and neck, and one of his eyes was badly damaged when he came home that evening. My sister believes that Bun Bun died fighting to protect Bubba and Pippy. I don't like to think in terms of revenge, nor am I glad that any animals were hurt, dog or rabbit. But it is a comforting thought, knowing how spirited and tough Bun Bun was, up until the last moment.  


Other than that, things are starting to settle, and our hearts are starting to heal. The hurt is still there, and it is especially evident in the two remaining bunnies. Pippy won't stay in that outdoor pen. He waits on a little platform and puts his paws on your wrist, just begging to be picked up and taken out of there. They don't trust their pen at all, and they used to love it so much. My dad is building a safety box along with putting a chicken-wire covering over the top of the pen. The box will be anchored into the ground, and slightly elevated, just enough for the rabbits to squeeze under, but not a larger animal. The entrance to the box will be from the bottom, with no side entrances. There will be a hinge on the top for us humans to remove the bunnies, but if they are in danger or afraid, they will now have an emergency safe house for a last resort.


----------

